
Show HN: QuoteFactory – Increasing Social Media Engagement with Quote Images! - morninglucifer
https://quotefactory.xyz/home
======
morninglucifer
Over the past year, I have been managing a few social media pages and often
have problems coming up with good ideas of what to post. I did some googling
and many social media tips sites recommend making quote images as they are
engaging to viewers and often get likes and shares. I tried it out for some
time and it worked! My pages' engagement increased by about 25%-67%, depending
on the audience! However, this was very time consuming, setting up nice
looking images every day and putting them together was hard work, so I
automated it.

I have been using my quote maker for a while now and it has worked well for
me, better engagement and no need to think of ideas every day, although I
still do post something different now and then. I have decided to try opening
my generator to the public and sell some quote images to people who want to
improve their page engagement. If you want to try it out, head on over to
[https://quotefactory.xyz](https://quotefactory.xyz). I just launched it and
would like to get some feedback. If you have any success stories with
QuoteFactory or quote images in general, tell me, I would love to know them.

